# [Essentials] Anime



## Extreme Coder (Oct 9, 2008)

I saw the topic about the Essentials topic on the front page, and I thought, hey, why don't we have one for Anime too? Might just stop the 9000+ threads in here about which Anime to watch (of which I'm afraid I was guilty of once  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )

*Huge thanks to Shakraka for his help!*


The usual rules of other Essential topics go here as well: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




- You can add more anime in future posts but don't mention an anime that you've recommended previously.
- Also add more anime by adding posts, not editing old ones.
- -1 votes COUNT towards the total amount.
However, it is acceptable if you provide both. 

Also, please use English names when available instead of Japanese.

Also, would a mod please sticky this? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If you notice any mistakes, please let me know (as there are bound to be some here X_X )



*Essentials* _[20+ votes]_

Death Note (52)
The Melancholy of Haruhi Suzimiya (31)
Bleach (32)
Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann (27)
One Piece (23)
DragonBall (25)
Code Geass (26)
Fullmetal Alchemist (21)


*Recommended*_ [10+ votes]_

Neon Genesis Evangelion (17)
DragonBall Z (19)
Cowboy Bepop (15)
Naruto (19)
Elfen Lied (15)
Lucky Star (13)
Trigun (14)
Yu Yu Hakusho (11)
Naruto Shippuuden (14)
Gundam 00 (11)
Full Metal Panic (10)
Sayonara Zetsubou Sensei (10)


*Noteworthy* _ [5+ votes]_

Rurouni Kenshin (9)
Rozen Maiden (6)
Initial D (6)
Love Hina (8)
Azumanga Daioh (8)
FLCL (9)
Gintama (7)
Gundam Wing (7)
Soul Eater (8)
.Hack//Sign (7)
Chobits (7)
Mobile Fighter G Gundam (6)
Welcome to the NHK! (6)
Great Teacher Onizuka (8)
Hellsing (6)
Zoids (5)
Samurai Champloo (6)
Ghost in the Shell (5)
Air Gear (7)
CLANNAD (6)
Gundam SEED (5)
D.Gray-Man (5)
GaoGaiGar (5)
Princess Mononoke (5)
Full Metal Panic Fumoffu (5)
Claymore (5)
Berserk (5)
Ghost in the Shell: Stand Alone Complex (5)
Monster (5)


*Others*_ [_


----------



## CockroachMan (Oct 9, 2008)

Good idea considering the amounts of topics asking for anime recomendations 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




let's see..


Cowboy Bebop
One Piece
Dragon Ball
Berserk
Trigun
Neon Genesis Evangelion
Ranma 1/2
Initial D

those are essentials IMO


----------



## da_head (Oct 9, 2008)

Bleach (first season only)
Deathnote (first season only)
School days (that's sum messed up shit o.o)
School Rumble (really funny)
Shakugan no Shana
Full Metal Panic
Gundam 00
Code Geass
Strawberry Panic
Onegai Sensei and Onegai Twins
Clannad
Air
Rosario + Vampire
Blassreitier
Claymore
Melancholy of Haruhi Suzimiya
Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann

meh that's all i can think of off the top of my head


----------



## Salamantis (Oct 9, 2008)

Rozen Maiden





Linkiboy told me to watch RM and it was really good IMO, therefore it gets my vote. Also good idea with the topic.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Oct 9, 2008)

Kino no tabi
Gundam 00
Code geass (For the LULWUT?, massive plotholes, and the fact that it's entertaining as hell.)
Sola
Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann
Higurashi no Naku koro ni
Higurashi no Naku koro ni kai (Second season)
School rumble 
FullMetal alchemist
Death Note
Rozen Maiden
Sayonara Zetsubou Sensei
Seto no Hanayome
Welcome to the NHK
Baccano!
Neon Genesis Evangelion + End of Evangelion movie
Shigofumi ~ Letters from the departed~
Elfen Lied.

Oh, and lastly, watch
Cromartie High in dubs. Here's a hilarious clip from the show.


Rosario + Vampire = Pure fanservice shit.
Blassreitier = No one cares about this, and it's made by GONZO.
Claymore = Manga is far superior.


----------



## Orc (Oct 9, 2008)

Boku no Pico

GaoGaiGar
Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 9, 2008)

Higurashi no naku koro ni
Higurashi no naku koro ni kai
cowboy bebop
Gundam wing
Death note 
Elfen lied
Tengen toppa gurren lagann
Fullmetal alchemist 
rozen maiden
rozen maiden traumend 
Honey and clover (drama but can be funny)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ez6nSQyl0hY
Honey and clover II (seriously I started watching this like 2 months ago and haven't finished it 5/12)


Naruto (jk if you add this ill be pissed )

-1 haruhi suzumiya (why does every one like that show >: (


----------



## xalphax (Oct 9, 2008)

neon genesis evagelion
dragonball
deathnote
bleach
initial d
ghost in the shell
elfenlied
cowboy bebop


----------



## da_head (Oct 9, 2008)

Tropicana said:
			
		

> Rosario + Vampire = Pure fanservice shit.
> Blassreitier = No one cares about this, and it's made by GONZO.
> Claymore = Manga is far superior.



don't think anyone asked for ur opinion regarding my recommendations but fine..
ok i admit Rosario is purely fanservice (especially second season, there's like a panty shot every 10 seconds lol), but the manga is pretty decent
blassreitier? i found it decent, i don't care that U don't care about this lol
claymore anime was decent till the end, but once again this is an anime essentials thread.

EDIT: btw LOL @ video xD


----------



## B-Blue (Oct 9, 2008)

Cowboy Bebop
Death Note
Bleach
Naruto (Shippuuden)
Dragon Ball
One Piece
Neon Genesis Evangelion
Elfen Lied
The Melancholy of Haruhi Suzumiya
Rozen Maiden
Hunter X Hunter
Eyeshield 21


----------



## Extreme Coder (Oct 9, 2008)

Updated till B-Blue's post 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I may post mine later, they're only a few..


----------



## Linkiboy (Oct 9, 2008)

You grouped Rozen Maiden and Rozen Maiden Traumend as one, or didn't group Rozen Maiden

Rozen Maiden
Death Note
Rozen Maiden Traumend
Kanon (2006)
Boku no Pico
Melancholy of Haruhi
Gurren Lagann
Lucky Star


----------



## JPH (Oct 9, 2008)

The Dragonball series can go at the top of your list.


----------



## dinofan01 (Oct 9, 2008)

I know Ill get flamed for this but...

Inuyasha
Zoids

Yeah, most people dont like them but I love them. 
Oh and Dragonball Z too.


----------



## LagunaCid (Oct 9, 2008)

code. freaking. geass.


----------



## da_head (Oct 9, 2008)

shouldn't u put the number beside each one? that would be a good way for u to keep track as well


----------



## webyugioh (Oct 9, 2008)

-Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann (Best Anime in recent history)
-Yu Yu Hakusho (Great Classic)
-CLANNAD (great drama and comedy)
-Full Metal Panic (nothing needs to be said)
-Full Metal Panic Fumoffu (same)
-Full Metal Panic: The Second Raid (same)
-Rurouni Kenshin (All time fav)
-Ah! My Goddess (classic)
-Kamen no Maid Guy (great classic)
-Kanokon (funny +fanservice)
-Gundam X (will always be my favorite gundam)
-Full Metal Alchemist (everyone knows FMA)
-Suzumiya Haruhi no Yuuutsu (so weird it is great)
-Death Note (best drama/thriller)
-Neon Genesis Evangelion (restarted the anime industry in 1995)
-Elfin Lied (has blood and boobs, to say the least)
-Love Hina (my first fansubbed anime)
-Onegai Sensei (my second fansubbed anime)
-Bounen no Xamed (pretty cool)
-Shaman King (classic)
-Bleach (minus the fillers)
-Shippuuden (minus the fillers)
-Tsubasa CHronicle (Would be even better if they had made a season 3)
-xxxHolic (great, I like Clamp)
-xxxHolic Kei (same)
-Soul Eater (pretty cool)
-Detroit Metal City (funny as hell to me)
-Read or Die (love the 3ep OVA)

+more I can't think of right now.
As you can see, I'm not to picky.
I love just about all anime, shonen or shojou.
If you have seen every anime on this list, 
then get those torrents going.
Each one will not make you regret watching them.


----------



## Shakraka (Oct 9, 2008)

Boku no Pico, Pico to Chico, Pico x Chico x Coco.


----------



## megamangamer (Oct 9, 2008)

one piece
naruto(i dont care)(include shippuuden)
yu yu hakusho
dragon ball/z/gt


----------



## apb407 (Oct 9, 2008)

Death Note
Bleach
DBZ
Dragon Ball
Elfen Lied
Air Gear
FLCL
Yu Yu Hakusho
Rurouni Kenshin (spelling sorry)
Shaman King

i love the eyeshield 21 manga but the anime is just not too good same reason why i didnt put reborn either.


----------



## TheWingless (Oct 9, 2008)

I don't happen to see Lucky Star on that list but I love it! Though, my Anime experience is pretty limited... I think I mixed the names between the Japanese and English names though.

Lucky Star
The Melancholy of Haruhi Suzumiya(Suzumiya Haruhi no Yuuutsu)
Full Metal Alchemist
Shakugan no Shanna
Love Hina
Death Note

This list should make it easier for me to find some recommendations. I bookmarks some others before. I'll check out probably Code Geass and the anime I see here!


----------



## Dylan (Oct 9, 2008)

DRAGONBALL, DBZ
GUNDAM 00
GUNDAM WING
GUNDAM SEED
GUNDAM SEED DESTINY
NARUTO
ONE PIECE


----------



## War (Oct 9, 2008)

Code Geass
Death Note
The Melancholy of Haruhi Suzumiya


----------



## Triforce (Oct 9, 2008)

In no specific order

FLCL
Excel Saga
Puni Puni Pomey
Pani Poni Dash
Azumanga Daioh
Ah! My Goddess
Kyatto Ninden Teyandee
Kirarin Revolution
Mahoromatic
You're Under Arrest
Mirai Shounen Konan
Taiyo no Ko Esteban
As far as feature length animated movies go of recent, i guess i would have to go with Tekkonkinkreet


----------



## darkangel5000 (Oct 9, 2008)

One Piece
The Melancholy of Haruhi Suzumiya
Code Geass
Strawberry Panic
Monster
Cowboy Bebop
Cowboy Bebop - Knockin' on heaven's door
Neon Genesis Evangelion
Hellsing OVA
Detective Conan (+Movies & OVAs)
Ghost in the Shell: Stand alone complex (1st Gig)
Ghost in the Shell
Ghost in the Shell 2: Innocence
Azumanga Daiou
Death Note
Princess Mononoke
Howls Moving Castle
Samurai Champloo
Blood+
Jigoku Shoujo (/Futakomori)
Black Jack
Mushishi
Cossette no Shouzou
/edit: GREAT TEACHER ONIZUKA! 

:3


----------



## Lelouch (Oct 9, 2008)

list of my favorites, not in any specific order but ones I've finished or started

Cowboy Bepop
Hellsing + OVAs
One Piece
Lucky Star
Berserk
Trigun
Shuffle!
Bleach
Death Note
Love Hina
School Days
Code Geass
Clannad
Claymore
The Melancholy of Haruhi Suzumiya
Full Metal Alchemist
Elfen Lied
Dragon Ball and Z
D.Gray-Man
Initial D
Ghost in the Shell

EDIT: Favorite is FLCL btw.


----------



## X D D X (Oct 9, 2008)

Bleach
Dragonball/Z/GT
Full Metal Alchemist
One Piece
Zoids


----------



## knilsilooc (Oct 9, 2008)

The Melancholy of Haruhi Suzumiya
Lucky Star
Death Note
Code Geass
Kodomo no Jikan
Elemental Gelade


----------



## juggernaut911 (Oct 9, 2008)

Avatar the last airbender


----------



## Noitora (Oct 9, 2008)

Bleach
Naruto
Naruto shippuuden
Neon genesis evanelion
Hellsing
Shaman king
Dragon ball


----------



## Raika (Oct 9, 2008)

Naruto Shippuuden
Gundam Seed/Destiny


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 9, 2008)

You're just attracting more and more weaboos, screw you for that! Sad attempt for a sticky thread I SAY! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Sola
Rozen Maiden
Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann
Shaman King
Cromartie High


----------



## Razorwing (Oct 9, 2008)

One Piece
Gundam 00
Full Metal Alchemist
Naruto Shippuuden


----------



## moozxy (Oct 9, 2008)

Orc said:
			
		

> Binchotan
> 
> GaoGaiGar
> Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann


+1


----------



## Orc (Oct 9, 2008)

+1 indeed.


----------



## Prime (Oct 9, 2008)

Elfen Lied


----------



## papyrus (Oct 9, 2008)

One piece
Macross Series (And There's about 3 TV series 4 OVA series 3 movies so far)
Death Note
Rourouni Kenshin
Dragonball Z
Yu Yu Hakusho
Gintama
Soul Eater
Initial D


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 9, 2008)

papyrus said:
			
		

> Gintama


Oh dear, I completely forgot!


----------



## Neko (Oct 9, 2008)

Cowboy bebop
best anime ever.

Kodomo no Jikan 
Suzumiya Haruhi no YÅ«utsu


----------



## Extreme Coder (Oct 9, 2008)

A lot of replies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I will get around to updating the first post today. (Damn exams, one week left :/ )


----------



## B-Blue (Oct 9, 2008)

Oh I forgot about the movies..
let's see ...

Hotaru no haka (Grave of the Fireflies)

Sen to Chihiro no Kamikakushi (Spirited Away)

Tenku no shiro Rapyuta (Castle in the Sky)

Tonari no Totoro (My Neighbor Totoro)

Byosoku 5 senchimeetoru (5 Centimeters Per Second)

Mononoke-hime (Princess Mononoke)

Hauru no ugoku shiro (Howl's Moving Castle)

Kaze no tani no Nausicaa (Nausicaa of the Valley of the Winnd)

Mimi wo sumaseba (Whisper of the the Heart)


I guess that's it


----------



## DBMONK (Oct 9, 2008)

dragonball z
dragonball
dragonball gt
cowboy bebop
project a-ko
evangelion
naruto
full metal alchemist
ghost in the shell: stand alone complex
trigun
bleach
great teacher onizuka
tenchi muyo
ranma 1/2
urusei yatsura
maison ikkoku
mermaid forrest
the erotic adventures of tom thumb - (joke, this is sooooooooo bad)

sorry, quick edit, mis-spelled "great". my bad!


----------



## Sonicslasher (Oct 9, 2008)

Mushishi
Bleach
One Piece 
Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann
Full Metal Alchemist
Baccano!
Black Lagoon
Gash Bell
Death Note
Trigun


----------



## pasc (Oct 9, 2008)

- the Melancholy of Suzumiya Haruhi


----------



## mysticwaterfall (Oct 9, 2008)

+1 to:

Neon Genesis Evangelion
Patalabor
Masion Ikkoku
Urusei Yatsura
Macross Plus
Card Captor Sakura (not the horrible US version)
Ayashi no Ceres
Love Hina,
Kimagure Orange Road
Angelic Layer
Noir
Fushigi Yuugi 
Fruits Basket 
.hack//SIGN & Dusk
Hikaru no Go 
Chobits 
Azumanga Daioh 
Ai Yori Aoshi 
Excel Saga 
Prince of Tennis 
Mai Hime 
Mai Z-Hime 
Yu-Gi-Oh! Duel Monsters (original japanese version not what they show on tv) 
full metal alchemist 
genshiken  1+2
code geass 
Lain 
Great Teacher Onizukia 
Ah! My Goddess OAV, Movie, TV 1+2
The Melancholy of Haruhi Suzumiya 
I my me Strawberry Eggs 
Kashimasi 
Elfen Lied 
Yakitate! Japan 
Sayonara Zetsubou Sensei 
Goshuushou-sama Ninomiya-kun 
Hayate no Gotoku 
Jungle Wa Itsumo Hale Nochi Guu 
Kimi ga Nozomu Eien 
Magical Girl Lyrical Nanoha & A's
Mahromatic 
Onegai Teacher 
Tiny Snow Fairy Sugar 
Welcome to the NHK! 
Bleach 
Gintama 
Death Note




Hopefully I didn't forget anything


----------



## Deleted member 110780 (Oct 9, 2008)

Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann
Melancholy of Haruhi Suzumiya
Revolutionary Girl Utena
Azumanga Daioh
Lucky Star
Medabots
Digimon (I've only seen the first three seasons though)
Outlaw Star
Trigun
Rurouni Kenshin
Burst Angel
Yu Yu Hakusho (please don't watch it dubbed)


----------



## Extreme Coder (Oct 9, 2008)

Ok, Got till third page done, I will continue them later, and try to sort them alphabetically to make them easier, and I added numbers beside them to show the number votes as per da_head's suggestion, and I fixed a few mistakes (thanks Linki 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
I would've continued this page as well, but mysticwaterfall's post discouraged me


----------



## Banger (Oct 9, 2008)

@Extreme Coder: Yea I noticed how it can get a bit over whelming at times. Really can become so when you wake up and you have like 20 posts to do.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Oct 9, 2008)

Kidou Senshi Gundam 00
Kidou Senshi Gundam SEED
Mobile Fighter G Gundam
Rosario+Vampire
CLANNAD
Code Geass
Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann
Soul Eater
Detective Conan
Seto no Hayaname


----------



## kevenka (Oct 9, 2008)

Avatar the last Airbender anyone?
Death Note
Dragon ball series(up to buu saga)
Rurouni Kenshin
.HackSign
Bleach
Naruto(of course 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Zoids
G-Gundam ^^
Tenchi Muyo


----------



## of the (Oct 9, 2008)

Welcome to the NHK


----------



## Issac (Oct 9, 2008)

Cromartie High School
School Rumble
Tsubasa Chronicles
One Piece
Seishuu heiki kanojo (saikano)
spiral ~suiri no kizuna~


----------



## Shakraka (Oct 10, 2008)

Bible Black.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Oct 10, 2008)

Oh, btw, just one simple thing. AVATAR: THE LAST AIRBENDER ISN'T ANIME.


----------



## ENDscape (Oct 10, 2008)

Evangelion
Hitman Reborn
School Days
Lucky Star
Melancholy of haruhi suzumiya
air gear


----------



## DeMoN (Oct 10, 2008)

G Gundam
Gundam Wing
Gundam 00
Yu Yu Hakusho
Death Note 
Naruto (yeah, I said it)


----------



## Sunstar17 (Oct 10, 2008)

Death Note
Dragon Ball (entire series)
Nana
xxxHolic
Spirited Away
Avatar: The Last Airbender
.Hack//Sign
Princess Mononoke


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 10, 2008)

Everything by Studio Ghibli.


----------



## TGBoy (Oct 10, 2008)

Bleach
Monster
Death Note
Full Metal Alchemist

No one's seen Monster?


----------



## GuardianHX (Oct 10, 2008)

Plus one to:
Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann
Full Metal Panic Fumoffu
Full Metal Panic
Full Metal Panic : The Second Raid
Onegai Sensei  (SHOULD be Onegai Teacher, if I'm correct. I've only seen the titles as Please Teacher and Onegai Teacher, and it's listed as so on myanimelist.net)
Ah! My Goddess
Karin (Also known as Chibi Vampire, but the English name is a little confusing since the Chibi is used in the sense of the main characters Vampiric genetic deformation and not Chibi styled art.            Mmm, a hot vampire chick that INJECTS blood, yus yus?)
Chrno Crusade
The Melancholy of Haruhi Suzumiya
Fate/Stay Night (GARRRRR Archer)
Spice and Wolf



			
				Tropicana said:
			
		

> Oh, btw, just one simple thing. AVATAR: THE LAST AIRBENDER ISN'T ANIME.


Agreed.


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 10, 2008)

GuardianHX said:
			
		

> Tropicana said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Plus one, of course it isn't, it's made by Americans.


----------



## Raika (Oct 10, 2008)

V-v-v-v-vampire hunter!!!


----------



## ZonMachi (Oct 10, 2008)

WTF Avatar does not count as a anime it was made in the USA?


The Melancholy of Haruhi Suzumiya
Neon Genesis Evangelion
Cowboy Bebop
Toppa Tengen Gurren Lagann
Trigun
Initial D
D Gray Man
Gintama
Clannad
Death Note
Full Metal Alchemist
Full Metal Panic
Full Metal Panic: Fumoffu
Black Lagoon
Lucky Star
Akane-iro ni Somaru Saka
Special A
Genshiken
Gundam Wing
Nausicaa of the Valley of the Wind
Love Hina


----------



## Extreme Coder (Oct 10, 2008)

Oh yay, more posts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Today, I finished Code Geass (finally watched both seasons). First anime for me to have downloaded and watched completely 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I loved it, I'm sad it has to end,  and the fact that 



Spoiler



Lelouch died.. although I _think_ he may not be dead with C.C. calling him at the end..


I wonder if there is anything like it to watch out there.

About the topic, I will be updating later today


----------



## Sonicslasher (Oct 10, 2008)

You put down Mushishi twice.

Also you put One piece in both the "Others" and "Recommended"


----------



## Fakie! (Oct 10, 2008)

Full Metal Alchemist
Death Note
The Melancoly of Haruhi Suzumiya
Slam Dunk
Dragon Ball
Dragon Ball Z
Love Hina


----------



## shaunj66 (Oct 10, 2008)

Only "anime" I ever watched was Maison Ikkoku, years and years ago... I quite liked it


----------



## Sonicslasher (Oct 10, 2008)

TGBoy said:
			
		

> Bleach
> Monster
> Death Note
> Full Metal Alchemist
> ...


I have, but I forgot to put it down.

Monster


----------



## dragon574444 (Oct 10, 2008)

Give a big +1 to Bleach!
Avatar the Last Airbender

Not sure if you wanna let that one count as it wasn't created in Japan...


----------



## saxamo (Oct 10, 2008)

Death note

Paranoia Agent.

*Paranoia Agent!!!!*


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 11, 2008)

+1 to Honey and clover II


----------



## darkangel5000 (Oct 11, 2008)

saxamo said:
			
		

> Paranoia Agent.
> 
> *Paranoia Agent!!!!*


Shit. Almost forgot about that one. ?_?

+1 for *Paranoia Agent* 

*roar*


----------



## yozyoz (Oct 11, 2008)

+1 to 

- The Melancholy of Haruhi Suzumiya
- Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann
- Death Note
- Code Geass(both seasons)
- Full Metal Panic!
- Full Metal Panic! Fumoffu
- Full Metal Panic! The Second Raid
- Soul Eater 
- School Rumble

oh, and those aren't listed in any specific order


----------



## GameSoul (Oct 11, 2008)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Oct 11, 2008)

Avatar, if that counts as anime.


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 11, 2008)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> Avatar, if that counts as anime.
> 
> QUOTE(Tropicana @ Oct 9 2008, 04:44 PM) Oh, btw, just one simple thing. AVATAR: THE LAST AIRBENDER ISN'T ANIME.



sorry tinyt it was made in the us.

Edit: also +1 to I my me strawberry eggs.


----------



## cosmo2389 (Oct 11, 2008)

+1 to The Melancholy of Haruhi Suzumiya (please notice the correct spelling of the last name)
+1 to Neon Genesis Evangelion 
+1 to Cowboy Bepop
+1 to Ranma 1/2
+1 to Rorouni Kenshin
+1 to Tsubasa Chronicle
+1 to Read or Die OVA and the TV
+1 to FLCL
+1 to Azumanga Daioh
+1 to Samurai Champloo
+1 to D.Gray-man

Wish to nominate:
Lucky Star, Witch Hunter Robin, Ouran High School Host Club, Sailor Moon, and Tokyo Godfathers, when I think of some more I'll get back to you!

Seriously guys, I'm just saying this to those who want to potentially give me flack, I've been watching anime since I was five and I am nineteen now. Over the past summer I managed to watch quite a few series (some multiple times in the case of Haruhi Suzumiya), so I know my anime very well! Thanks!


----------



## BakuFunn (Oct 11, 2008)

Bleach
Yu Yu Hakusho
Mahou Sensei Negima/Negima!

EDIT:
Chobits
Azumanga Diaoh
Initial D


----------



## Twiffles (Oct 11, 2008)

Suzimiya Haruhi no Yuutsu

Lucky Star
Code Geass is lame, lol.
BOKU NO PICO


----------



## jesterscourt (Oct 11, 2008)

Death Note +1
Ergo Proxy +1


----------



## Cermage (Oct 11, 2008)

this thread makes me rage so hard. a lot of sub par anime breing suggested but then again, i guess you need to watch them, then grow out of them to get and idea of what anime is actually decent and not anime that just feeds the younger audience. so i guess you could say they really are essentials.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Oct 11, 2008)

mishra said:
			
		

> this thread makes me rage so hard. a lot of sub par anime breing suggested but then again, i guess you need to watch them, then grow out of them to get and idea of what anime is actually decent and not anime that just feeds the younger audience. so i guess you could say they really are essentials.


Couldn't agree more.


----------



## Medic (Oct 11, 2008)

Tropicana said:
			
		

> mishra said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Couldn't disagree more.

You don't grow out of a show its a anime why the hell are you better if you watch Adultswim/Cartoon network animes or watch animes that get subbed and are not aired in US.

I have found most anime fans to be stuck up assholes thinking their better than everyone else.

I mean come on you didn't make the damn anime so how the hell does it make you feel better that your watching [INSERT ANIME TITLE] than Naruto.


----------



## TheWingless (Oct 11, 2008)

Medic said:
			
		

> Tropicana said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I feel that there are quite a few people who do complain too much about both sides. I don't like Naruto at all but I watch Bleach and a few on this list and there's more to come. There is no reason to bash each other. I think that this will cause this "essentials list" to get closed. Just be content on what people have to watch. It's the same with games. People like different things, and it should probably apply to anime too. If they enjoy it, I don't think there is anything wrong with it. Personally, fanboys are annoying/strange...

*Remembers 2 guys in headbands "pretend" fighting and shudders*

EDIT: My anime experience is very limited though. Maybe my opinion doesn't have enough experience in it.


----------



## Medic (Oct 11, 2008)

TheWingless said:
			
		

> Medic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree that anime fanboys are annoying. No opinion is right or wrong seeing its opinion, epically stuck up anime fans.


----------



## Cermage (Oct 11, 2008)

Medic said:
			
		

> Tropicana said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i lol especially at this comment. so your taste doesnt change no matter how long you have been watching anime? its a given that the longer you have been involved with something your taste will change. as you watch more your preference in what type of anime you want to watch will change as you are exposed to different genre's within anime that you watch. The anime on Adultswim/CN is mostly shounen aimed at the younger audience and most shounen are known to be money milkers, its also what gives anime the kiddish label. Im not saying shounen is bad, its just a majority of the genre is average/below average, simply made to give kids something to talk about. There are plenty of titles that i'd watch easily over the typical known shounen out there, im sure that  people who have seen a decent amount will also agree with what im saying.


----------



## Medic (Oct 11, 2008)

So the more anime your watch the bigger your e-penis/or vagina is?

All I have to say to that is who cares? I mean who *actually* cares what you watch and how many animes you watched? Why should someone listen to people on the internet and let them tell them what to watch and what not to all based on they say its a kids show or it sucks.

I read on another forum not too long ago a guy that called the anime one Adult swim white anime. I mean come on.

Who cares if you watch and play with yourself over the newly subbed anime that comes out every week. Most anime fans are full of themselves but they must realise for every person who cares what they watch a hundred more don't give a damn.


----------



## Banger (Oct 11, 2008)

Wow amazing how much un-needed convo is happening in here... There is like none in the TV series section....
Also if you want to vote for Avatar: the last air bender use the TV series section as it is allowed in there:

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=109059 for the link


As I am adding convo I shall vote for my anime...

Blood+
Chobits
Claymore 
Death Note

all I can think of right now.


----------



## Raika (Oct 11, 2008)

bleach, naruto(original not shippuuden), death note


----------



## Extreme Coder (Oct 11, 2008)

Pant.. Pant.. Finally.. Done till Raika's post.. Phew..

Do you guys think I should add the 'Others' list in Spoiler tags,as it is so long?
Also, do you think the number of votes needed for the sections should be raised? Like, Essentials from um.. 25, Recommended from 15, and so on.. ?

Also, shouldn't this and the TV series topic be stickied?


----------



## Harpuia (Oct 12, 2008)

Eureka 7, Zero no Tsukaima, Minami-ke


----------



## pieman202 (Oct 12, 2008)

Death Note +1 
Dragonball/Z +1
Naruto/Shippuden +1 
Cromartie High School +1


----------



## mastermanna123 (Oct 12, 2008)

Gantz
Naruto Shippuden
Naruto
Bleach
Air Gear
Great Teacher Onizuka
Death Note
Elfen Lied
Eyeshield 21
Rurouni Kenshin


----------



## mastermanna123 (Oct 12, 2008)

Extreme Coder said:
			
		

> Pant.. Pant.. Finally.. Done till Raika's post.. Phew..
> 
> Do you guys think I should add the 'Others' list in Spoiler tags,as it is so long?
> Also, do you think the number of votes needed for the sections should be raised? Like, Essentials from um.. 25, Recommended from 15, and so on.. ?
> ...



Hmmm
U shud put anything with 2 or less votes in a spoiler tag. 
and it shud be tighter and raised, but not rite now. wait till more votes flood in imo


----------



## Deadmon (Oct 12, 2008)

Fate/Stay Night
Death Note
Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann
Samurai Champloo
Code Geass


----------



## nephdj (Oct 12, 2008)

Tekkaman


----------



## pieman202 (Oct 12, 2008)

i wonder if mastermanna could get sued for giving kids seizures  just hope no one with epilepsy sees your pic >.


----------



## OrcMonkey© (Oct 13, 2008)

every single thing on the list


----------



## Upperleft (Oct 13, 2008)

I've gotten into Gurren Lagann lately, it's a pretty awesome show 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




+1


----------



## Vuzrak (Oct 15, 2008)

Code Geass
One Piece
Trigun 
Full Metal Panic
Berserk 
Claymore 
Hellsing 
Fate/Stay Night


----------



## skyman747 (Oct 15, 2008)

Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann 
Haruhi Suzumiya
Lucky Star
Code Geass
Death Note


----------



## Extreme Coder (Oct 15, 2008)

Ok, seems this thread isn't getting as much posts as it used to..
Updated till skyman747's post.
Also, please post using English names when available instead of Japanese. Thank you


----------



## Jackreyes (Oct 15, 2008)

Code Geass
and Deathnote.


----------



## Shakraka (Oct 16, 2008)

God damn, this thread got sticky'd; DO YOU EVEN KNOW THAT BIBLE BLACK AND THE BOKU NO PICO SERIES ARE HENTAI AND SHOTA? 



Spoiler



This is the cancer that is killing GBAtemp


----------



## kevenka (Oct 16, 2008)

People said bible black =/?
There are kids here man...


----------



## Sephi (Oct 17, 2008)

Shakraka said:
			
		

> God damn, this thread got sticky'd; DO YOU EVEN KNOW THAT BIBLE BLACK AND THE BOKU NO PICO SERIES ARE HENTAI AND SHOTA?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're actually the only person that wanted bible black added. http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=109...t&p=1458093


anyways:

Death Note
FLCL
Full Metal Panic
Fullmetal Alchemist
Sayonara Zetsubou Sensei
Golden Boy
Green Green
Gintama
Bleach
Rurouni(sp?) Kenshin
Excel Saga
Elfen Lied
Lucky Star
Air
Trigun
Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann
Cowboy BeBop
The Melancholy of Haruhi Suzumiya
Inuyasha
One Piece
YuYu Hakusho
Gintama
Dragon Ball


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 17, 2008)

*KODOMO NO JIKAN*


----------



## xcalibur (Oct 17, 2008)

I can't believe that after 3 pages, sayonara zetsubou sensei only got 2 votes.
Its gotta be the most entertaining anime I've watched in a while.
The references to other anime are hilarious.

I could give you a whole list but i don't feel like it.
*
JUST ALL WATCH SAYONARA ZETSUBOU SENSEI *


----------



## mysticwaterfall (Oct 17, 2008)

Adding: I can't believe I forgot Saiunkoku Monogatari. That's a great series. 


Also, to echo Xcalibur, sayonara zetsubou sensei is preatty hilarious, it had from like the first 2 minutes.


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 18, 2008)

Oh crap, I was on a rush that I forgot Sayonara Zetsubou Sensei, +500.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Oct 18, 2008)

Just finished watching Diebuster.

OH GOD, IT'S AWESOME.


----------



## ZonMachi (Oct 19, 2008)

Xcalibur said:
			
		

> I can't believe that after 3 pages, sayonara zetsubou sensei only got 2 votes.
> Its gotta be the most entertaining anime I've watched in a while.
> The references to other anime are hilarious.
> 
> ...


can't believe I forgot that 
+1 to Sayonara Zetsubou Sensei


----------



## moozxy (Oct 20, 2008)

Tropicana said:
			
		

> Just finished watching Diebuster.
> 
> OH GOD, IT'S AWESOME.


DID U WATCH GUNBUSTER BEFORE?


----------



## Digeman (Oct 20, 2008)

1 vote to One Piece from me!


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Oct 21, 2008)

moozxy said:
			
		

> Tropicana said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



NO, AND I PROBABLY WONT, UNLESS IT'S GOOD. IS IT? I DO KNOW IT CAME OUT LIKE 20 YEARS AGO THOUGH.


----------



## moozxy (Oct 21, 2008)

Tropicana said:
			
		

> moozxy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG U MISSED OUT ON THE AWESOME ENDING IN DIEBUSTER THEN, SENT CHILLS DOWN MY SPINE MAN.

*Posts merged*

And ya it's good lol


----------



## GameSoul (Oct 22, 2008)

Rurouni Kenshin is listed in two dif lists Noteworthy and Other.


----------



## Extreme Coder (Oct 22, 2008)

I phew.. finally finished my exams, which means I'm free once again to update this list. I will get to it later today.
And I will check that when I reupdate GameSoulXIII 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And now for some votes from me, thanks to this list: xD

Air Gear - got it from a friend, I don't know why people didn't list it a lot, but the soundtrack just rocks, fun to watch.

Code Geass - First anime I ever watched 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I love it, everything about it is entertaining. Especially the unusual male hero.. I've heard some of the Gundam series are similar to this, is it true? I would so be watching it if that was true.


Death Note - I am AN IDIOT for not watching this earlier, on ep19 now, this truly is the best anime I've ever seen so far, definitely deserves the top of the list 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Somehow though, it seems a tad similar to Code Geass in some aspects.. It will suck though when I finish viewing it, I can't get enough from watching such types of shows :/

The Melancholy of Haruhi Suzumiya - The Mikuru episode at the beginning was hilarious, I figured it was a parody or something. The rest of it is usually silly but a bit funny 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Don't see why a lot of people like it that much.. Is Lucky Star similar to it? And will there be a second season to this?

That's it for now. I just watch a series or two and stick with them till I'm done watching them, and then look for something else.


----------



## Extreme Coder (Oct 24, 2008)

Ok, I'm done adding till my own post 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Keep em coming


----------



## UltraMagnus (Oct 24, 2008)

mobile suit gundam 
gundam wing
Tenchi Muyō!

can't think of any more off the top of my head


----------



## Vincent T (Oct 25, 2008)

Death Note, Naruto


----------



## Sendoh (Oct 25, 2008)

Several votes here:

Soul Eater. It's a really great shonen anime which deviates from generic anime conventions. The fight scenes are great, and the animation is superb. Plus, they don't seem to use those annoying stock images used in other shonen anime.

One piece. Despite the poor animation, I love the wacky and quirky storyline and battles.

Welcome to the NHK! Great drama mixed with slice-of-life elements. Pretty entertaining watch overall.

Sayonara Zetsubou Sensei. Great satirical and rather deep humor.

Gundam 00. A great Gundam series after the failure that was Gundam Seed Destiny.

Minami-ke. Entertaining slice of life comedy. By the way, the "minami-ki" near the bottom of the "others" section should be referring to this series. I haven't seen any other series by that name.


----------



## mysticwaterfall (Oct 27, 2008)

Extreme Coder said:
			
		

> Death Note - I am AN IDIOT for not watching this earlier, on ep19 now, this truly is the best anime I've ever seen so far, definitely deserves the top of the list
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It would more accurate to say the CG is like DN, since DN came out first. But they are both great series... I've shown DN to people who hate anime, and even they like it. It's one of 9 series I've seen completely I would give an A+ too..

The live action movie version is preatty good too, for being condensed down to 4 hours (split into 2 parts). The guy they have playing L is spot on with everything. Different in some aspects (especially the second part) but all around good.

You might want to look into the books too. Until episode 25, it follows them exactly. After episode 25, they cut a lot of the subplots out... and the book ending is better Plus, the guidebook (volume 13) tells you a lot of stuff... it has a faq and unexplained mysteries with the creators, for instance.


----------



## Purdie (Oct 27, 2008)

This is an absolute train wreck.
Not to mention you're all watching terrible Gundam series outside of Wing and G.
Seriously, have none of you seen Zeta Gundam?


----------



## CrystalSweet (Oct 30, 2008)

Lovely Complex
Bokura Ga Ita
Special A
Vampire Knight
Fruits Basket
Cardcaptor Sakura
Sailor Moon

I have tons more manga than anime >.< so, if any girls want lovey-dovey shoujo manga, pm me.


----------



## Galacta (Nov 2, 2008)

Death Note 
Bleach
Naruto Shippuuden
One Piece
The Melancholy of Haruhi Suzumiya

+1 for them


Anyways , Death Note is so freaking popular after the manga ended and the anime ended after 37 episodes. The live-action films are left.


----------



## Raika (Nov 2, 2008)

One piece


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 2, 2008)

I guess +1 for kannagi


----------



## Twiggy12 (Nov 3, 2008)

why isnt it there!!!???


BOBOBO-BO BO-BOBO

and one piece

also speaking of one piece im making an AMV (animated music video) for it now so check my sig and look at my vids

actully im going to make one of bo bobobo since i cant find one piece vids in english on youtube

(by the way i need the scene where luffy first eats the gum gum fruit (not the first episode one) the one when hes a kid with the other guy who i forgot his name, PM me or just reply please(tell what episode it is) thanks!)


----------



## Diablo1123 (Nov 3, 2008)

Code Geass
That's about it
Rest, go read the manga.


----------



## Twiggy12 (Nov 3, 2008)

ok finished my amv for bobobo check it out

came out laggy for some reason...


----------



## Galacta (Nov 3, 2008)

Twiggy12 said:
			
		

> ok finished my amv for bobobo check it out
> 
> came out laggy for some reason...


Its alright.


----------



## Twiggy12 (Nov 3, 2008)

poke-arc-en-ciel_785 said:
			
		

> Twiggy12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yeah if you saw the description of the thing you'd see it says IT KEEPT FREEZING AND IT MADE LIFE HELL!!!! but im going to try again 

this one is my 2nd kingdom hearts one and in others opinions is my best


but this is my fave


----------



## Galacta (Nov 3, 2008)

Twiggy12 said:
			
		

> poke-arc-en-ciel_785 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well even though it lagged it was alright. Your favourite one was good. The other one was alright.


----------



## kazuki_pl (Nov 6, 2008)

add to essentials SDF-1 Macross( WTF~! why it's in others?!?! :rant: it's storyline is 10k times better than Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann or some other Codes of Gays ) , Macross DYRL cause i dont see them there >.> the other thing is i see only 2 anime in essentials and they're new anime... lol where are you ppl living? >.>

*rants more, more, more and more* kids these days -.-"


----------



## pasc (Nov 6, 2008)

Well, since no-one mentioned it I'll do it... 

Ryusei no Rockman

and 

Ryusei no Rockman Tribe 

are quite watchable I guess.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Nov 7, 2008)

kazuki_pl said:
			
		

> add to essentials SDF-1 Macross( WTF~! why it's in others?!?! :rant:* it's storyline is 10k times better than Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann* or some other Codes of Gays ) , Macross DYRL cause i dont see them there >.> the other thing is i see only 2 anime in essentials and they're new anime... lol where are you ppl living? >.>
> 
> *rants more, more, more and more* kids these days -.-"



Lol. People didn't watch TTGL just for the story.

It's like saying I watched Strike Witches for the plot.


----------



## kazuki_pl (Nov 8, 2008)

wut's Strike Witches? o.O O.o


----------



## Little (Nov 8, 2008)

CHOBITS

HACK sign


----------



## Upperleft (Nov 8, 2008)

Tales of the Abyss


----------



## HyoImowano (Nov 8, 2008)

Chobits
Saikano
Trigun


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Nov 9, 2008)

kazuki_pl said:
			
		

> wut's Strike Witches? o.O O.o


A show full of panty shots, fanservice, and a weak plot.

On top of that, it's made by GONZO.


----------



## Joshunar (Nov 10, 2008)

Trigun
Neon Genesis Evangelion


----------



## GameSoul (Nov 11, 2008)

D .Gray-Man is  a new anime I'm starting to watch. I heard some positive stuff about it, and the story is really interesting.


----------



## Hop2089 (Nov 11, 2008)

Sister Princess is reccommended for a theraputic anime because it's light story wise but still good and not so serious to take the stress away.


----------



## kevenka (Nov 15, 2008)

card capture
g gundam
yu yu hakisho
zoids
Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann


----------



## iPikachu (Nov 15, 2008)

bleach!! and DN death note


----------



## jalaneme (Nov 15, 2008)

i'm suprised fist of the north star ain't there.


----------



## KoopaTim (Nov 15, 2008)

TENGEN TOPPA GURREN LAGANN!
Full Metal Alchemist
Love Hina
One Piece


----------



## Edragon (Nov 16, 2008)

hey.. can u add "Get Backer" they are good


----------



## gizmo_gal (Nov 16, 2008)

Hunter X Hunter
Dragon Ball
Dragon Ball Z
Full Metal Alchemist
Scrapped Princess
Trigun


----------



## Intimidator88 (Nov 16, 2008)

DBZ
Dragonball
Pokemon
Naruto

All i can think of atm


----------



## gizmo_gal (Nov 16, 2008)

Digimon
Gundam Wing
Death Note


----------



## eltrut (Nov 16, 2008)

Neon Genesis Evangelion
Welcome to the NHK!
Gantz
Texhnolyze

Has anyone else here seen texhnolyze? Probably one of the best i've seen and i watch a lot of anime. Bit of a mind f*** though.


----------



## Purdie (Nov 22, 2008)

Tropicana said:
			
		

> kazuki_pl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And here's the kicker: IT'S THEIR HIGHEST RATED SHOW OF ALL TIME.
Take a moment to let that sink in.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Nov 23, 2008)

Purdie said:
			
		

> Tropicana said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It saddens me to say it, but that's what kids and teens watch these days (lol, I'm a teen too. This makes me sound old)..... They think fanservice is the best thing ever, and think everything is epic.


----------



## Hehe Moo (Nov 23, 2008)

Naruto Shippuuden 

FullMetal Alchemist

Naruto


----------



## Purdie (Nov 23, 2008)

Tropicana said:
			
		

> Purdie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lolno


----------



## XxRoxaSoraxX (Nov 23, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Naruto Shippuuden
> 
> FullMetal Alchemist
> 
> Naruto





Yes 

Yes 

Only in japanese. 


I suggest  Trigun, or Death Note. I heard good things about  Gurren Lagan.


----------



## Linkiboy (Nov 23, 2008)

Tropicana said:
			
		

> It saddens me to say it, but that's what *kids and teens watch these days* (lol, makes me feel old)..... They think fanservice is the best thing ever, and think everything is epic.


----------



## CPhantom (Nov 23, 2008)

Why do Naruto and Death Note have tops on this?

Melancholy is cool, I love that...But why is the list so diverse like that?

What about FLCL?
Full Metal Panic?
Spice and Wolf?


here is a good one:
Club-To-Death Angel Dokuro-chan (?????????? (Bokusatsu Tenshi Dokuro-chan))

I don't think many people know much of a diversity of animes and just watch most of them that pop up on Cartoon Network and Adult Swim


----------



## GaoGaiGar (Nov 23, 2008)

Oh, this sounds fun.

If you like Giant Robots and such, watch The King of Braves GaoGaiGar. It's...well, I like it.
Here's a sample:

There's Majin Tantei Nougami Neuro, which is a detective/occult anime/manga. 

My friend also talks a lot about Minami-Ke. I never had a chance to really watch it, but it's one of those slice-of-life animes. 

Also, MaR is awesome. Cartoon Network did it no justice.

And don't forget Yu-Gi-Oh! 5D's.


----------



## RubberRoo (Nov 23, 2008)

+Gintama
+Great Teacher Onizuka


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Nov 23, 2008)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> Tropicana said:
> 
> 
> 
> > It saddens me to say it, but that's what *kids and teens watch these days* (lol, makes me feel old)..... They think fanservice is the best thing ever, and think everything is epic.



Yes, I'm 15. That's why I said that comment makes me feel old....

I'm only saying it since many of my friends who actually watch anime watch it for the fanservice.


----------



## Translucentbill (Nov 24, 2008)

Deathnote ftw!


----------



## mrSmiles (Nov 24, 2008)

Great Teacher Onizuka

The list should be updated on the first page


----------



## Linkiboy (Nov 25, 2008)

Tropicana said:
			
		

> Linkiboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are the "kids and teens", son! 

So am I.


----------



## kevenka (Nov 25, 2008)

Code Geass
Rurouni Kenshin


----------



## agentgamma (Nov 25, 2008)

Melancholy of Haruhi Suzumiya
Azumanga Daioh
Sayonara Zetsubou Sensei
Bleach
Death Note
One Piece
Full Metal Panic


----------



## GameSoul (Dec 4, 2008)

Bleach


----------



## iPikachu (Dec 4, 2008)

bleach
souleater(fcking liscened!)
FMA


----------



## mysticwaterfall (Dec 4, 2008)

+1 to Toradora! I've really been liking that lately.


----------



## BiscuitCookie (Dec 8, 2008)

+1 One Piece
+1 Death Note
+1 Naruto Shippuuden


----------



## raulpica (Dec 8, 2008)

*Tengen Toppa Gurren-Lagann!*
Fullmetal Alchemist
The Melancholy of Haruhi Suzimiya
Great Teacher Onizuka
Naruto
DragonBall Z
Elfen Lied
Gundam 0079
FLCL
Trigun
Neon Genesis Evangelion


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Dec 8, 2008)

Tango


----------



## PettingZoo (Dec 10, 2008)

Hey I think you should compile all the Studio Ghibli Collection videos such as Princess Mononoke, Howls Moving Castle, Laputa, etc. should be just called "Studio Ghibli" main reason I have the whole collection and cant decide which is the best.

Also I vote for:
Hellsing
Studio Ghibli Collection
FLCL
Bleach
Samurai Champloo
Chobits
Excel Saga
Ranma 1/2
Naruto
Dragonball
Evangelion Neon Genisis (My sister has the whole series in the original VHS)
Inuyasha
Zoids


----------



## mysticwaterfall (Dec 10, 2008)

PettingZoo said:
			
		

> Evangelion Neon Genisis (My sister has the whole series in the original VHS)



I remember getting Eva on vhs when it first came out, it was like 300$. Then like 5 years later I got the platnium dvds and the whole series was 100$ for far better quality and extras. What a rip the original one was in retrospect. Anime fans really have no idea how good they have it these days.


----------



## Raika (Dec 10, 2008)

Gundam 00 is  pretty good, so +1 to Gundam 00!


----------



## Earl (Dec 11, 2008)

Haven't seen that many animes, Death note was great though.


----------



## superrob (Dec 11, 2008)

Disgaea + 1

The Melancholy of Haruhi Suzimiya +1

Lucky Star +1


----------



## Vincent T (Dec 12, 2008)

Shakugan no Shana
Naruto
Death Note
Elfen Lied


----------



## gk.7 (Dec 12, 2008)

all dragon ball series and captain tsubasa... (if someone can get me captain tsubasa ((the mexican spanish version)) im willing to pay for it)


----------



## agentgamma (Dec 13, 2008)

mysticwaterfall said:
			
		

> PettingZoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Most anime fans nowadays wouldn't even buy the DVDs.

They would rather download fansubs >_>


----------



## GameSoul (Dec 13, 2008)

Another vote to HunterxHunter


----------



## cory1492 (Dec 13, 2008)

Akira
Ninja Scroll
Gantz
Ghost in the Shell (and GITS: stand alone complex)
Vampire Hunter D


----------



## Joey R. (Dec 13, 2008)

I don't like anime much, but I have to say *Saint Seiya* to be one of those series you have to watch, either you like anime or not. Is it me, or it's not on the list in the first page?


----------



## gk.7 (Dec 16, 2008)

Joey R. said:
			
		

> I have to say *Saint Seiya*


Oh yeah... totally forgot about that... that shit is awesome!!!


----------



## spiritos (Dec 17, 2008)

Neon Genesis Evangelion + OVA
Cowboy Bebop
Samurai Champloo
Ghost in the shell Stand Alone complex 1st and 2nd GIG + 3 GITS Movies
Kino's Travels (Kino no Tabi)
Ergo Proxy
Elfen Lied
Hellsing
Howl's moving castle
Grave of the Fireflies
Akira!!!
.Hack//SIGN


----------



## Splych (Dec 18, 2008)

Bleach FTW!
Katekyo Hitman REBORN!

- Echo


----------



## gblock247 (Dec 18, 2008)

The Melancholy of Haruhi Suzimiya 

Question, is it better to watch it in chronological or the order that it's given (aka episode number)

I should have asked this b4 I watched the first four episodes and started on the fifth, but still yet, good one

+1


----------



## Prime (Dec 18, 2008)

+1 for Bleach.


----------



## f00had (Dec 18, 2008)

Great Teacher Onizuka, Death Note and Code Geass you just have to watch, especially GTO.


----------



## iPikachu (Dec 20, 2008)

is this list even updating0_0


----------



## Prime (Dec 21, 2008)

iPikachu said:
			
		

> is this list even updating0_0



Another essentials list never updated


----------



## xcalibur (Dec 21, 2008)

Prime said:
			
		

> iPikachu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



extremecoders internets isn't working at the moment because of some cut cable the whole arab region is down. Other than that he also has a life so don't be so harsh on him


----------



## Extreme Coder (Dec 21, 2008)

Relax Prime, I updated it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And yeah, it's as xcalibur says, I just got my internet working today, so thanks xcalibur


----------



## Shabadage (Dec 21, 2008)

Futakoi Alternative - My favorite of all time, funny as hell, surprisingly serious at times, has a mutant squid who shoots soda can missiles and randomly turns into a condom in fast animation sequences.

Make sure you get Futakoi ALTERNATIVE, plain old Futakoi is a boring piece crap that fails at almost everything it tries.


----------



## Harumy (Dec 22, 2008)

Death Note
DragonBall
DragonBal Z
Azumanga Daioh


----------



## Linkiboy (Dec 23, 2008)

Rozen Maiden needs more votes D:


----------



## Friendo (Dec 24, 2008)

Air Gear
Genshiken
The Gokusen
Midori Days


----------



## ComplicatioN (Dec 25, 2008)

ONE PIECE - AHHHH ADD A +2 IF NEEDED
Naruto -1?
Bleach +1


----------



## Shakraka (Dec 26, 2008)

I can't believe I'm posting in this troll thread again...

Kaiji
Akagi


----------



## Deleted member 94204 (Dec 29, 2008)

Moar Boats for 

Eureka 7 and 
Hikaru No Go.


----------



## Extreme Coder (Dec 29, 2008)

Shakraka said:
			
		

> I can't believe I'm posting in this troll thread again...
> 
> Kaiji
> Akagi


Huh? What about this thread makes it a troll thread?

Oh, and I will be updating the list today later (or tomorrow >_> )


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Dec 30, 2008)

Extreme Coder said:
			
		

> Shakraka said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's because lots of good anime isn't even noticed, while a lot of overrated/crappy shows are "rated" higher.

also, WHY THE FUCK ARE THESE EVEN ON?

Boku no Pico (4)
Pico to Chico (1)
Pico x Chico x Coco (1)


----------



## Linkiboy (Dec 30, 2008)

Oh yeah, I need to put in votes for them too.

Boku no Pico
Pico to Chico
Pico x Chico x Coco (my personal favorite)


----------



## apb407 (Dec 30, 2008)

^ lol

Also just because a show is popular doesnt mean its crappy i hate it when people do that you probably hate any music within the last couple of years too right like you hate recent bands like FOB and crap like that. Not everybody has time to find the craziest hidden animes of the world some people are stuck with just shonen jump animes or adult swim ones. Not everybody has the time to find and watch a secret anime on youtube i know i dont most of the time.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Dec 30, 2008)

GA-Rei Zero (Trust me, you *will* shit brick watching the first episode. But then everything will be clear.)
ChAOs;HEad (Very good anime. Nice story, lots of cliffhangers that make you ask for more.)


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Dec 30, 2008)

apb407 said:
			
		

> ^ lol
> 
> Also just because a show is popular doesnt mean its crappy i hate it when people do that you probably hate any music within the last couple of years too right like you hate recent bands like FOB and crap like that. Not everybody has time to find the craziest hidden animes of the world some people are stuck with just shonen jump animes or adult swim ones. Not everybody has the time to find and watch a secret anime on youtube i know i dont most of the time.



Sigh. People like you aren't ever going to get it. 

Because I hate how so many retards think popular = good, I MUST HATE EVERYTHING, RIGHT? Like a normal person, I actually like some popular shows, music, etc. For example, I like FMA which was probably the most popular thing in its time. I like Gurren lagann, which is considered pretty popular, and I actually like bands, such as Coldplay, ACDC, Rise Against, etc. I like games like Mario games, Metroid games, Zelda games, Advanced wars, CoD series, more than because it's popular. Oh, and if you think everything popular is good, tell me how good Jonas brothers is, how good Twilight series is, how amazing Disney Channel is, how Rap is the most amazing Genre of music and explain to me how Inuyasha is the best anime in the world. I'm aware you didn't say that, yes. There may be a reason why something is popular, but it's reason may not be appealing to certain people. Twilight, again as an example, is targeted at girls, and not at guys. It's appealing to girls, because it features "sophisticated guys", and some story I find pretty generic, etc. While it may be fine with girls and certain guys, it's not ok with me.  

Don't tell me "just because a show is popular doesnt mean its crappy, I hate how some people think that way". I'm not a stupid fuck that doesn't know of that. I don't just simply say something is overrated, until I have enough knowledge out of it, or have actually experienced it myself. For more examples, the headphone companies, BOSE and Skullcandy. I tried their products, before calling them, overrated. Both these companies are nothing but massive blob of design, and marketing. Neither of these companies produce products that are worth your money. Yet, the retards that is known as the average consumers, buys them, without knowing the existance of research. As for Anime, I've watched 10 episodes of Naruto, around 5 episodes of Bleach, etc, and came up with a conclusion. Sure, some people's opinions may have changed my own thoughts, but I think for myself, and decide for myself. I DON'T JUST SIMPLY JOIN THE HATE CROWD, AND SAY THINGS WITHOUT ANY KNOWLEDGE OF IT. YA HEAR? I MAY NOT BE SMART, BUT I'M NOT AN IGNORANT IDIOT. 

The ignorant masses sicken me to no ends. 

Also, as for your comment on me spending time to find hidden animes, YOU THINK I SPEND TIME IN YOUTUBE TO FIND ANIME? AHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA. THAT'S THE FUNNIEST THING I'VE HEARD ALL DAY TODAY. SERIOUSLY THOUGH, IT IS. I DON'T SPEND TIME IN ANYTHING TO FIND SQUAT. 

True, some people may not be able to watch anime on the internet or something, but it doesn't give them the power to call 1 or 2 things they watch, "THE BEST ANIME IN THE WORLD". 

As for your comment on Fall Out Boy, no I find them to be alright. As much as I hate to say this, but I used to like them. Nowadays, I don't really care, since I've moved on to other bands. _Obviously, it means that I hate it._

I don't care if I get warned. I said what I wanted to.


----------



## apb407 (Dec 30, 2008)

k


----------



## Zarkz (Dec 30, 2008)

Naruto
Gash Bell
Dragonball


----------



## Holaitsme (Jan 1, 2009)

+1 for school days and clannad.


----------



## GamerzInc (Jan 1, 2009)

I'm surprised Air Gear didn't make it to the top.  It's usually recommended along with Bleach, Naruto, and Soul Eater.  I'm also surprised Chobits wasn't listed.

So...

Air Gear
Chobits
Code Geass
Naruto 
Bleach
Soul Eater
Gundam 00
Kiss x Sis
Gurren Lagann


----------



## kevenka (Jan 1, 2009)

If hentai is still permitted...I also 2nd Bible Black series -.-


----------



## Shakraka (Jan 1, 2009)

Don't mind me, just posting in troll thread again.

Gunbuster
Diebuster
Overman King Gainer


----------



## Raiser (Jan 1, 2009)

Mobile Suit Gundam 00
Shakugan no Shana
Shakugan no Shana Second

^^


----------



## DrCaptainHarlock (Jan 1, 2009)

Code Geass
Cromartie High
One Piece
Gaogaigar
Gurren Lagann
Detroit Metal City
Tales of Vesp-Wait, that's just a game that looks like an anime!
Rucky Suta
Soul Taker
Gad Guard
Slam Dunk
Majin Tantei Nougami Neuro
That Touhou anime that just came out
Gears of War 0: The Thrashball Saga R2: Cole of the Rebellion
Cory in the House
Edit: forgot my Boku no Pico and Bible Black votes


----------



## Renzozuken (Jan 1, 2009)

bleach
black lagoon
naruto
airgear
soul eater
death note
jigoku shoujo
the melancholy of haruhi suzumiya


----------



## Gullwing (Jan 1, 2009)

Well Tales Of Symhonia... I really love the anime series...(but actually they were 4 episodes but some more are shown in Japan)


----------



## Lockon Stratos (Jan 1, 2009)

Well I would have to say the animes I've liked are:

Gundam SEED/ Destiny
One Piece
Naruto/ Shippuden
Bleach
Code Geass
Mobile Suit Gundam 00
Dragon Ball / GT
Tales of Symphonia OVA
Death Note
Full Metal Alchemist
D. Gray-Man
Yu Yu Hakusho
Outlaw Star


----------



## helpme (Jan 1, 2009)

ive just watched the first season of Vampire Knight this morning & it was quite good


----------



## TodayiSawMyHeroF (Jan 2, 2009)

Wow, where is prince of tennis? XD

+1 for skip beat, prince of tennis, and code geass.


----------



## Shabadage (Jan 2, 2009)

Noir +1
MADLAX
El Cazador de la Bruja

They're all part of Bee Train's Girls with Guns anime trilogy.  

Noir is the more drawn out of the three.
Madlax starts like Noir, then goes off into left field but is still enjoyable.
El Cazador de la Bruja is it's own beast, and more like a "normal" anime in regards to tone and drawing style.  The weakest of the 3, but still good.


----------



## Nocturnius (Jan 18, 2009)

+1 Peacemaker (Peacemaker Kurogane)
+1 Busou Renkin
+1 Nodame Cantabile
+1 Too Heart


----------



## mewcuss (Jan 27, 2009)

+1  Metropolis - Stunningly beautiful visuals
+1  Hellboy(sword of storms) - If this counts as anime. It might be a bit too western for the fanboys.
+1  Urotsukidojo - Dragonball Z on Hentai acid.
+1  Dragonball Z - The greatest Dragonball series. 
+1  Pokemon - Both DBZ and Pokemon's series/saga's seem to take ages to build. The films outclass 
the series in terms of non stop action but the DBZ films don't always tie in with the series.
+1  Yu-gi-oh - I got into this because Sky1 had nothing better to show at 4am and there was nothing
else on the rest of the channels.  I just started watching YGO5D's and that seems pretty 
sweeet too.
+1  Fist of the Northstar - Both film and series are great. Akira meets Street Fighter
+1  Spirited Away
+1  Kagaku ninja tai Gatchaman - Or Battle of the Planets as it was more commonly called in the UK
or G force in the US


----------



## Shakraka (Jan 31, 2009)

Extreme Coder should get off his ass and update this list.  

Srs list time.

Eureka Seven
Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann
Mobile Suit Gundam (also referred to as 0079)
Mobile Suit Zeta Gundam
Turn A Gundam 
Mobile Suit Gundam: The 08th MS Team (OVA)
After War Gundam X
Mobile Suit Gundam 0080: War in the Pocket (OVA)
Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann 
GaoGaiGar
GaoGaiGar FINAL (OVA) 
Mazinkaiser (OVA of the 1973 series, Mazinger Z)
New Getter Robo
Legend of the Galactic Heroes
RideBack
G Gundam 
Godannar
Tekkaman Blade


----------



## redeyez (Feb 2, 2009)

Akira
Ninja Scroll
Fist of the North Star
Vampire Hunter D
Princess Mononoke
Spirted Away


----------



## Dark (Feb 2, 2009)

Naruto shippuden, code geass.


----------



## phoenixtaku (Feb 3, 2009)

Bleach
Death Note
Naruto Shippuden
Pokemon
Fullmetal Alchemist


----------



## chrisman01 (Feb 4, 2009)

code geass
fullmetal alchemist


----------



## Satangel (Feb 4, 2009)

Death Note


----------



## Shakraka (Feb 6, 2009)

I felt sorry for Extreme Coder about telling him to get off his ass when he had all that traumatizing shit happen to him in one day, and I decided to do something about it as I was trying to find an excuse to not do this English paper I have to hand in tomorrow, so I updated the list. I'm not sure if I will be as consistent, but I will try unless Extreme Coder wants to take over.

I've changed a couple things, such as additions to rules, taking out hentai, titles of anime being listed twice, etc.  Feel free to correct me any mistakes you see on the list. 



Spoiler






			
				Extreme Coder said:
			
		

> The usual rules of other Essential topics go here as well:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Extreme Coder (Feb 6, 2009)

I was just coming to this topic today to say that I was going to update this list, I can't thank you enough Shakraka for what you've done 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I will add your edits, thanks again!


----------



## nutella (Feb 6, 2009)

Full Metal Panic + Fumoffu + The Second Raid
Dragonball Z
Love Hina


----------



## Nathan-NL (Feb 7, 2009)

Recently I would recommend ToraDora!

+1 ToraDora!


----------



## ball2012003 (Feb 7, 2009)

dragonball


----------



## Rod (Feb 7, 2009)

+1
*COWBOY BEBOP!*
Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann
The Melancholy of Suzumiya Haruhi
Berserk
Samurai Champloo
Clannad
Gintama
Monster


----------



## The Fat Controll (Feb 9, 2009)

+1 Serial Experiments Lain
+1 Claymore
+1 FLCL
+1 The Twelve Kingdoms
+1 Berserk
+1 Bleach
+1 Battle Angel
+1 Welcome to the NHK!

Hope I'm doing it right


----------



## Linkiboy (Feb 9, 2009)

+1 for Kodomo no Jikan and SZS


----------



## AmishSamurai (Feb 10, 2009)

Mushishi, Kaiji, Kiddy Grade, Gankutsuou, Outlaw Star, Cowboy Bebop, .hack//sign, Trigun, Ghost in the Shell: SAC (as well as the movies), Tekkonkinkreet (movie)


----------



## Spinzaku (Feb 12, 2009)

Code Geass (Should be "Code Suzaku's-firmly-toned-ass" if you ask me)
Higarushi (and second season as well)
Mushishi
Monster
Tender Toppings Green Lasagna (Gurren Lagann)
Mononoke 
Dead Leaves
One Outs
Kaiji 
Akagi


----------



## Maz7006 (Feb 13, 2009)

Death Note,
Cowboy Bepop,
and Dragonball Z


----------



## Shakraka (Feb 14, 2009)

Spoiler



*Essentials* _[20+ votes]_


Death Note (52)
The Melancholy of Haruhi Suzimiya (31)
Bleach (32)
Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann (27)
One Piece (23)
DragonBall (25)
Code Geass (26)
Fullmetal Alchemist (21)


*Recommended*_ [10+ votes]_

Neon Genesis Evangelion (17)
DragonBall Z (19)
Cowboy Bepop (15)
Naruto (19)
Elfen Lied (15)
Lucky Star (13)
Trigun (14)
Yu Yu Hakusho (11)
Naruto Shippuuden (14)
Gundam 00 (11)
Full Metal Panic (10)
Sayonara Zetsubou Sensei (10)


*Noteworthy* _ [5+ votes]_

Rurouni Kenshin (9)
Rozen Maiden (6)
Initial D (6)
Love Hina (8)
Azumanga Daioh (8)
FLCL (9)
Gintama (7)
Gundam Wing (7)
Soul Eater (8)
.Hack//Sign (7)
Chobits (7)
Mobile Fighter G Gundam (6)
Welcome to the NHK! (6)
Great Teacher Onizuka (8)
Hellsing (6)
Zoids (5)
Samurai Champloo (6)
Ghost in the Shell (5)
Air Gear (7)
CLANNAD (6)
Gundam SEED (5)
D.Gray-Man (5)
GaoGaiGar (5)
Princess Mononoke (5)
Full Metal Panic Fumoffu (5)
Claymore (5)
Berserk (5)
Ghost in the Shell: Stand Alone Complex (5)
Monster (5)


*Others*_ [_


----------



## GameSoul (Feb 15, 2009)

Black Cat is one of the best anime I've ever seen.


----------



## sa1amandra (Feb 17, 2009)

add Strike Witches to the list!


----------



## Hop2089 (Feb 17, 2009)

Also add Kanon to the list.


----------



## Shakraka (Feb 18, 2009)

Brain Powerd
Aura Battler Dunbine
Combat Mecha Xabungle
Mobile Suit Gundam: Char's Counterattack
Mobile Suit Gundam F91
Gundam 0083: Stardust Memory
Space Runaway Ideon
Gundam 00 S1 (WHY THE FUCK DIDN'T I WATCH THIS SOONER)
Full Metal Panic
Full Metal Panic Fumoffu
Full Metal Panic: The Second Raid


----------



## Holaitsme (Feb 18, 2009)

Kaiba 
Baccano


----------



## Linkiboy (Feb 18, 2009)

Hop2089 said:
			
		

> Also add Kanon to the list.


It's on there but I'm the only one who voted for it


----------



## Extreme Coder (Feb 18, 2009)

oh crap, need to update this >_>


----------



## Shakraka (Feb 18, 2009)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> Hop2089 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Am I cute, uguu~?

Oh, and I already have a more recent list a few posts up. Copy and paste away.


----------



## Extreme Coder (Feb 19, 2009)

Why do I never notice it? >_>

Huge thanks to you man!


----------



## VVoltz (Feb 22, 2009)

First time I've seen this thread but I cannot believe Trigun is not among the really essential ones, I wonder how many times Ace recommended that one.


----------



## Nocturnius (Feb 22, 2009)

+1 Great Teacher Onizuka (GTO) 
+1 Shonan Junai Gumi aka GTO Early Years


----------



## Extreme Coder (Feb 23, 2009)

VVoltz said:
			
		

> First time I've seen this thread but I cannot believe Trigun is not among the really essential ones, I wonder how many times Ace recommended that one.


His avatar+sig should give a hint xD


----------



## AtomicBlue (Feb 25, 2009)

One Piece and DBZ!


----------



## abrack08 (Mar 6, 2009)

+ Dragon Ball Z, only anime I ever seriously got in to that I would still suggest (I liked Yu Gi Oh and Pokemon and Digimon and stuff when I was little but I wouldn't suggest those to other people...)

I think that puts it on the essentials list, unless someone else +'ed it since the list was updated.


----------



## superdude (Mar 10, 2009)

Bleach
DragonBall
One Piece
Fullmetal Alchemist
DragonBall Z
Naruto
Naruto Shippuuden
Gundam 00 
Gundam Wing 
Gundam SEED
DragonBall GT
Inuyasha
Gundam X 
Shaman King 
Yu-Gi-Oh! Duel Monsters
Digimon


----------



## War (Mar 10, 2009)

Full Metal Alchemist 
Soul Eater
Welcome to the NHK


----------



## GameSoul (Mar 12, 2009)

Is there an Essentials Manga thread? I've been reading a lot of manga lately and I wanted to recommended it as an essential.


----------



## gokujr1000 (Mar 13, 2009)

Naruto
DBZ
Yu Gi Oh
Bleach
Death Note

And that's all I can think of


----------



## Extreme Coder (Mar 15, 2009)

GameSoul said:
			
		

> Is there an Essentials Manga thread? I've been reading a lot of manga lately and I wanted to recommended it as an essential.


No, I don't think so.

I could add a section in the first page, if you'd like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Or you could make your own thread.


----------



## Domination (Mar 15, 2009)

Great Teacher Onizuka
Tales of the Abyss
Digimon


----------



## Scorpei (Mar 16, 2009)

Macross frontier, clannad (including afterstory 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). Just watched the final ep....

Ghost in the shell movies should also be in there, and let's not forget kenichi and Samurai Champloo


----------



## AXYPB (Mar 17, 2009)

I'll put one in for _Galaxy Angel_.  You'll either love it or hate it, but it's worth a look for fans of comedy anime.


----------



## fgghjjkll (Mar 18, 2009)

+1 Ryuusei no rockman
+1 Ryuusei no rockman tribe


----------



## GameSoul (Mar 23, 2009)

Thanks Extreme Coder. I'm gonna try to make a Manga thread and see how well I can manage it. I'll try to get around to making the thread today and tomorrow :0 Good luck everyone.


----------



## MrDillDough (Apr 2, 2009)

Kenichi is a must see!


----------



## Holaitsme (Apr 4, 2009)

+1 for sola


----------



## DrCaptainHarlock (Apr 10, 2009)

420 watch k-on everyday


----------



## Shakraka (Apr 10, 2009)

EliteBeatSlowpoke said:
			
		

> 420 watch k-on everyday


Oh, you.


----------



## BumFace (Apr 20, 2009)

Full Metal Alchemist 2: BrotherHood?


----------



## Batman55 (Apr 21, 2009)

Last Exile


----------



## zeromac (Apr 21, 2009)

naruto

*Posts merged*

To aru majustu no index (project index)

*Posts merged*

full metal panic


----------



## War (Apr 21, 2009)

Higurashi no Naku Koro ni


----------



## megawalk (Apr 25, 2009)

Gaiking: Legend of Daiku Maryu
Godannar
Zoids Genesis
Gundam Seed + Seed Destiny
Bleach
Naruto
DBZ
DBGT
Full Metal Panic + Fumoffu + The Second Raid
Gun X Sword
Overman King Gainer
GaoGaiGar Final: Grand Glorious Gathering
Sonic X
Ryuusei No Rockman: Tribes

and the currently which i am watching
Disgaea 
The Anime series. (It's a Comedy ^^)


----------



## iffy525 (Apr 26, 2009)

Only 3 episodes have aired so far but _Eden of the East_ is looking to be the first promising anime in a while.


----------



## Zarkz (Apr 26, 2009)

I dont recall if I've already posted here, but oh well.
Naruto
Bleach
Dragonball (original)
Dragonball Z
Death Note


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Apr 26, 2009)

Naruto
Naruto Shippuuden
Bleach
School Rumble


----------



## War (Apr 26, 2009)

Higurashi no Naku Koro ni Kai
Baccano!


----------



## da_head (Apr 26, 2009)

iffy525 said:
			
		

> Only 3 episodes have aired so far but _Eden of the East_ is looking to be the first promising anime in a while.


+1
and an english intro song!


----------



## X D D X (Apr 26, 2009)

Chaos;Head
Busou Renkin
Dragonball Kai
Full Metal Alchemist Brotherhood

Btw Da_head, Bleach has an opening that's completely english too. It's called Tonight, Tonight.


----------



## JPdensetsu (Apr 26, 2009)

Definately K-ON, I love the new anime!


----------



## megawalk (Apr 29, 2009)

i couldn't leave it alone =p since i've seen so many avatars based on this lady

Problems solved =p


----------



## Shakraka (Apr 30, 2009)

Just take everything after the "v=" in the URL and copy and paste it between youtube tags. (Quote my post to see details)

Masaaki MOTHERFUCKING Endoh did an infinitely better (and more manly) cover of "God knows..."


----------



## da_head (Apr 30, 2009)

X D D X said:
			
		

> Btw Da_head, Bleach has an opening that's completely english too. It's called Tonight, Tonight.


yeah i know. did i say that it was the first ever english intro? o.o


----------



## Domination (May 1, 2009)

+1

Buso Renkin
Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood
Death Note
Gundam Seed
Gundam 00
Ouran High School Host Club
Mythical Detective Loki Ragnarok
Chaos;Head
Special A
Zatch Bell


----------



## DrCaptainHarlock (May 6, 2009)

Voting for Eden of the East.


----------



## Lubbo (May 9, 2009)

Dragonball + Z + GT

Death Note


----------



## Holaitsme (May 9, 2009)

Fma:brotherhood
sengoku BASARA


----------



## Blythe31 (May 13, 2009)

Tenjou Tenge  - by far one of my favorite animes
Code Geass for sure, even though i'm not really into the whole mecha anime series' besides gundam, and even that get's old.
Samurai Champloo - great action, totally get connected to the characters, and Nujabes does amazing music for the whole series. It's short but sweet.


----------



## MrDillDough (May 23, 2009)

Katekyoushi Hitman Reborn
Code Geass
Dragon Ball


----------



## War (May 24, 2009)

Claymore

Recently started watching and I got hooked. It's a bit violent (rated R+), so if you don't like too much gore and violence, it might not be for you. But I really loved the characters, story, and the quality was pretty nice.


----------



## XtremeGamer-Newb (May 26, 2009)

Lucky Star
The Melancholy of Suzumiya Haruhi
Naruto
Naruto Shippuden
Bleach
School Days
Toradora 
Death Note
Neon Genesis Evangelion
Fullmetal Alchemist
Time of Eve


Semi-anime-cartoon:
Black Jack


----------



## Translucentbill (May 26, 2009)

Higurashi no Naku Koroni (When they cry) 
As far as i saw it was missing from the list, its a must see anime for you gore lovers =]


----------



## xcalibur (May 28, 2009)

Genshiken
Planetes
Legend of the Galactic Heroes (Who was the only person who voted for this? You're fucking awesome dude)
Gun X Sword
Black Lagoon
Real Drive
Dennou Coil


----------



## Shakraka (May 29, 2009)

xcalibur said:
			
		

> Legend of the Galactic Heroes (Who was the only person who voted for this? You're fucking awesome dude)


Yeah, I know.


----------



## da_head (May 29, 2009)

DrCaptainHarlock said:
			
		

> Voting for Eden of the East.


+1

aka higashi no eden.

i recommend you guys check it out. its one of the few anime's now adays that solely relies on plot (as opposed to fanservice, loli/moe, pew pew explosions, etc)


----------



## iPikachu (May 29, 2009)

+1 Katekyo hitman reborn (after the first 20 episodes?...)
+1 Kuroshitsuji (doesnt follow the manga after 4 episodes)


----------



## xcalibur (May 30, 2009)

Shakraka said:
			
		

> xcalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My opinion has just risen of you as a person.

+1 to Deser punk. Pretty awesome post-apocalyptic anime with loads of BOOOOOBS.


----------



## Splych (Jun 11, 2009)

iPikachu said:
			
		

> +1 Katekyo hitman reborn (after the first 20 episodes?...)


+1 to that.
+1 to Tales of the Abyss


----------



## War (Jun 13, 2009)

+1 to Clannad, I loved it.


----------



## megawalk (Jun 13, 2009)

i so lolled when i did see this and also the result was obviously to unsuspected. everything what you think that doesn't happen does happen

VEEEERYYY

anime: Konjiki no gash bell


----------



## Agjsdfd (Jun 13, 2009)

Naruto Shippuuden.
I go crazy every thursday to download the new episode(japanese dub, english sub).


----------



## Shakraka (Jun 14, 2009)

megawalk said:
			
		

> i so lolled when i did see this and also the result was obviously to unsuspected. everything what you think that doesn't happen does happen
> 
> VEEEERYYY
> 
> anime: Konjiki no gash bell


Holy very shit! It's Norio Wakamoto!


----------



## lildaz (Jun 21, 2009)

I'm into sports anime...if anything one have time watch these:

Major
Overdrive

Also, this one:

Kenichi


----------



## Blythe31 (Jun 22, 2009)

Jyu-Oh-Sei

just recently watched it.
It's only a short 11 episodes, but it's worth a watch on youtube or something.
It can be mediocre at times, but with how short it is it's a refreshing story that you get into, and wont take up too much of your life like long running series like Bleach, Naruto, etc.
But for the love of god watch it with Subs. I think the dubbed version had women do the voice acting for the main male characters and it sounded really odd.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Jun 22, 2009)

G Gundam
Eden of the east



Spoiler



THIS HAND OF MINE IS BURNING RED. IT TELLS ME TO GRASP VICTORY. SHINING FINGER Oh, and JOHNNIES. EVERYWHERE.


----------



## Goshogun1 (Jun 22, 2009)

From what I have seen recently I must say,

-Future Boy Conan (a Miyazaki masterpiece that I just discovered) 
-Eureka Seven (my fave anime, which I didn't even enjoy in the beginning) 
-Legend OF Galactic Heroes (digging the story, but I have much more to go) 
-Votoms (rugged, gritty, mecha anime) 

For some reason I am digging the older anime a lot more nowadays. The character designs feel more appealing to me. I never realized how much anime I didn't like until I actually thought about it. Most of the newer stuff is garbage. I even hated Gurren Lagan. Kinda makes me sad because everyone hyped it to be the best thing since sliced bread. Made it ten eps. in and quit.


----------



## tenchan4 (Jun 22, 2009)

Goshogun1 said:
			
		

> From what I have seen recently I must say,
> 
> -Future Boy Conan (a Miyazaki masterpiece that I just discovered)
> -Eureka Seven (my fave anime, which I didn't even enjoy in the beginning)
> ...



If you're starting to like older anime, Urusei Yatsura is a great one to get into. It was written by Rumiko Takahashi, who also did Ranma 1/2, and Inu Yasha. Its a sci-fi romantic comedy. It also has a lot of jokes and gags based on Japanese folklore. So, if you really want to go all otaku, you can try to study the references in this show.

Too bad you didn't like Gurren Lagan. They did some things in story writing that are very unique and rare in anime. Its like they took all the cliches from action adventure animes and put them all 2 or 3 steps over the top. I really liked it.


----------



## Goshogun1 (Jun 22, 2009)

tenchan4 said:
			
		

> If you're starting to like older anime, Urusei Yatsura is a great one to get into. It was written by Rumiko Takahashi, who also did Ranma 1/2, and Inu Yasha. Its a sci-fi romantic comedy. It also has a lot of jokes and gags based on Japanese folklore. So, if you really want to go all otaku, you can try to study the references in this show.
> 
> Too bad you didn't like Gurren Lagan. They did some things in story writing that are very unique and rare in anime. Its like they took all the cliches from action adventure animes and put them all 2 or 3 steps over the top. I really liked it.



You are preaching to the quire on Urusei Yatsura. I LOVE that show so much. The movies are great as well, especially the second one that involved dreams. Glad someone else has heard of it! A lot of the humor in the show is timeless. 

Might give Gurren Lagan another chance some day. I'll give it one thing though and admit the animation was pretty cool.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Jun 22, 2009)

Goshogun1 said:
			
		

> From what I have seen recently I must say,
> 
> -Future Boy Conan (a Miyazaki masterpiece that I just discovered)
> -Eureka Seven (my fave anime, which I didn't even enjoy in the beginning)
> ...



Well, while I understand that you have some good tastes in anime, as you actually watch the old classics, the fact that you hated Gurren lagann is a bit weird for me.

I grew up watching all the classic mecha anime, like Granzort, G Gundam (Like one or two eps. Watching the series right now though), GaoGaiGar, Gundam Wing, and a few other robot animes I forgot about. I really haven't enjoyed an anime like Gurren Lagann in a long time. In the current days, the mech anime aren't like what they once used to. Not a bad thing as it spewed a few good watches like Code Geass, but it completely ditched what had once made the genre so great. Then Gurren Lagaan came in, and bam. It never really took itself seriously (Well, it sort of does after episode 15), had a lot of likable hotblooded characters, and I've seen things most mech anime just don't have these days. Gave me quite a nostalgic feeling. But oh well, everyone has their own opinions.

But still, please, just a few more episodes. Just a few more.


----------



## personager (Jun 22, 2009)

FullMetal Alchemist
Death Note
Cowboy Bebop
Berserk


----------



## Goshogun1 (Jun 22, 2009)

Tropicana said:
			
		

> *But still, please, just a few more episodes. Just a few more.*



Ya know I might just do that. I might even be willing to watch from the beginning to see if my opinions have changed. Maybe I was approaching it as something it wasn't, and was let down because of that. The amount of love Gurren Lagan has received can't be for nothing. I appreciate the hype and will give it another go. Thank you!


----------



## vergilite (Jun 23, 2009)

haruhi suzumiya woo hoo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 bring on season 2


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Jun 23, 2009)

Moyashimon!


----------



## Shakraka (Jun 23, 2009)

Eh, it's been a while. 

SDF Macross
SDF Macross: Do You Remember Love?
Macross 7
Macross 7: The Galaxy is Calling Me
Macross Plus
Macross Zero
Gravion Zwei (Gravion was lolGonzo shit, but Zwei was much better)
Giant Robo
Sengoku Basara (SUBS WHERE?)
Gun X Sword
Martian Successor Nadesico
Escaflowne


----------



## kevenka (Jun 23, 2009)

pokemon season 1 and 2


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Jun 24, 2009)

Sengoku Basara


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 24, 2009)

Soul Eater
Clannad
Clannad After Story
Asu no Yoichi
Green Green 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Magical Shopping Arcade Abenobashi


Can't think of more now, I'll post some more later.


----------



## kevenka (Jun 24, 2009)

clannad


----------



## iffy525 (Jun 25, 2009)

lildaz said:
			
		

> I'm into sports anime...if anything one have time watch these:
> 
> Major
> Overdrive
> ...


Thanks for suggesting Major, I'm addicted now haha.


----------



## MysteriousCookie (Jun 26, 2009)

+1 for gundam 00 and bleach


----------



## Placeholder (Jun 26, 2009)

Aside from the already popular ones... Hitman Reborn. I love it!


----------



## Senbonzaku101 (Jun 26, 2009)

Have to push Rurouni Kenshin over to +10, it's a great anime. Also wondering where Trinity Blood is, I can't be the only one who loved it.


----------



## yeahitschris (Jun 26, 2009)

K-ON! was a good music anime that is cute.


----------



## Nerdii (Jun 27, 2009)

Eden of the East.


----------



## Isabelyes (Jun 27, 2009)

Bleach and Naruto owned by Death Note?
O Take That! I've got a friend who just doesn't want to watch Death Note.

Anyway, =1 for Deatch Note and Code Geass. The latter had an Epic ending.

And -1 for bleach and Naruto, please. I don't like them.


----------



## triassic911 (Jun 27, 2009)

I recommend Dragonball & Dragonball Z, as well as Yu Yu Hakusho or whatever. That show was hot.


----------



## matt1freek (Jun 27, 2009)

i'm going to have to say my favs are Elfin Lied, Hellsing Ultimate, Love Hina, and FLCL..
Desert Punk is really good too..


----------



## Holaitsme (Jun 28, 2009)

+1 Eden of the east.
+1 K-ON! (cause I'm a fag for moe).
+1 Guin saga.(sense of epicness in the op)

+1 When will this list be updated


----------



## yeahitschris (Jun 28, 2009)

yay another K-ON! fan

well for me:

+1 chrono crusade
+1 full metal alchemist
+1 toradora!
+1 K-ON!
+1 haruhi


----------



## Shakraka (Jun 28, 2009)

Holaitsme said:
			
		

> +1 Eden of the east.
> +1 K-ON! (cause I'm a fag for moe).
> +1 Guin saga.(sense of epicness in the op)
> 
> +1 When will this list be updated


lol, never. Extreme Coder's last login was more than a month ago, and it looks like he might not be coming back or just taking a really long break or something.


----------



## megawalk (Jun 28, 2009)

Masaaki Endoh & Yoshiki Fukuyama

King Gainer Over!


EPIC!!! 
most of you have seen King Gainer!
you gotta love this!
if this doesn't work i always have a last item
Metal Overman King Gainer!


----------



## xcalibur (Jun 29, 2009)

I am disturbed by the lack of hellsing ultimate


----------



## Jaems (Jun 30, 2009)

wow the "essentials" list sucks bad.

This site has terrible taste in anime.
O well.

+1 FLCL


----------



## Shakraka (Jun 30, 2009)

Jaems said:
			
		

> This site has terrible taste in anime.


Welcome to GBAtemp, bro.


----------



## Jaems (Jun 30, 2009)

would've been horrifying to see Inuyasha on the top, but good, God decided to spare this site.


----------



## War (Jul 4, 2009)

I nominate xcalibur to make a new thread and keep the list updated.


----------



## Linkiboy (Jul 4, 2009)

Did I mention Welcome to the NHK! ? First episode is kinda weird but second episode is the hook. Great series and I was even sad that it ended. Time to read the manga version!...


----------



## xcalibur (Jul 4, 2009)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> Did I mention Welcome to the NHK! ? First episode is kinda weird but second episode is the hook. Great series and I was even sad that it ended. Time to read the manga version!...
> 
> Try the novel too. Its even better than the anime.
> 
> ...



When the average age of the posters is below 16, its pretty much unavoidable.


----------



## xcalibur (Jul 7, 2009)

War said:
			
		

> I nominate xcalibur to make a new thread and keep the list updated.



http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=166...=0#entry2105711

Your wish has been fulfilled, my master!


----------

